# Gym Leaders



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 6, 2009)

We all have a favorite.

Mine would have to be Blaine. Badass shades, Robotnik stache and he trains Fire-types. I can imagine him atop the Mansion just laughing maniacally for no reason and still be taken seriously.

Flannery ain't got nothing on him. Nor Flint.


----------



## Thorne (Aug 6, 2009)

Fantina, to begin with her choice of Pokémon is fantastic, she have a fun personality and wacky hair.

What's not to like?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 6, 2009)

Jasmine. Not sure why.

If Elite Four counts, then I'd say Sidney, because he uses awesome dark-types.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 6, 2009)

Slartibartfast said:


> Jasmine. Not sure why.
> 
> If Elite Four counts, then I'd say Sidney, because he uses awesome dark-types.


Granted with Sidney, but he doesn't have a Houndoom or a Tyranitar.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 6, 2009)

But he has Absol. And Cacturne. And Shiftry. Which automatically makes him awesome IMO.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 6, 2009)

*BYRON*

I love the guy


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 6, 2009)

Maylene. She has a bandage on her nose, and knows kung-fu. A  perfect Gym Leader if I ever knew one.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 6, 2009)

I like Jasmine just 'cause.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 7, 2009)

I always thought Morty was pretty awesome.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 7, 2009)

If the Elite Four count, Karen. She is a Dark-type user, my favorite type, and believes in winning with your favorites, not just with the strongest Pokemon, which is something I firmly stand by. Sidney is a dork. Oh, and she has a Houndoom! =D

Leader-wise, either Morty or Fantina. Ghost Pokemon rule! Fantina may have the edge because she uses a Mismagius, another one of my favorites. Why do they refuse to make a Dark Gym?

Can we say which Leaders we hate? Here's mine: WHITNEY AND HER FUCKING MILTANK. I'm playing through Crystal again and just reached Goldenrod. I am dreading that battle.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 7, 2009)

Whitney is evil.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 7, 2009)

Slartibartfast said:


> But he has Absol. And Cacturne. And Shiftry. Which automatically makes him awesome IMO.


As glitchedgamer mentioned, he hasn't got a Houndoom. Karen, however, does and that makes her awesome.

Whitney's easy. I remember taking her out with a Krabby with Rock Smash. Just raise attacks, and level it up to 25. Always be 5 levels higher than the Gym.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 7, 2009)

Absol>Houndoom. So that makes Sidney more awesome.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 7, 2009)

Nowadays, Whitney isn't really a problem, but she is still a decent challenge. I think most of us remember being 7 years old and just being decimated by Miltank. I plan on just using a Quagsire to absorb Rollout when I battle her in my Crystal replay. Miltank was the first Pokemon I fought with a recovery move, and it pissed me off. That, and my only useable Pokemon was Quilava...freakin' Rollout...

Can't wait to kick her ass in the 4th Generation...

And Houndoom >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Absol. Karen wins.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 7, 2009)

Male Gardevoir said:


> Fantina, to begin with her choice of Pokémon is fantastic, she have a fun personality and wacky hair.
> 
> What's not to like?


Perhaps that she looks like a man.

I have to agree with Grim here; Blaine is probably my favourite gym leader.


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 7, 2009)

Probably Lt. Surge for me, he's the only leader I've considered to be kinda badass, what with the paralyzing people during war and whatnot.


----------



## Minkow (Aug 7, 2009)

Winona.
Flying types are awesome.
plus that epic shiny swellow in the anime


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Aug 7, 2009)

I always thought Sabrina was pretty cool. Maybe it was the fact that I watched that episode years back and the whole doll thing seemed prety awesome, maybe because...well, I had trouble just finding her in Leafgreen, dunno.

But yeah, reading the Special manga, she just seems more badass imo.


----------



## Thorne (Aug 7, 2009)

Kai said:


> Perhaps that she looks like a man.
> 
> I have to agree with Grim here; Blaine is probably my favourite gym leader.


No you.

Also, Absol >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Houndoom, all other opinions denied.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 7, 2009)

Slartibartfast said:
			
		

> Whitney is evil.


Rumor has it that she cries tears of blood.

I have to say that, if Champions count, Cynthia is the best because she's hot and she actually provides a challenge.

For gym leaders, I have to say that Claire is definitely the best, even though she has three of the same Pokemon and is kinda weak, I still like her.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 7, 2009)

> Absol >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Houndoom


Actually, Absol >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> all other Pokémon.

And yeah, Claire and Cynthia are cool also.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 7, 2009)

First, I'd like to say that Whitney was pure. _Evil._ Especially if your roster consisted of something like Quilava, Bellsprout/Weepinbell, Spinarak, and Noctowl.

I like Karen, because of the 'use Pokemon you like' thing. Cynthia was probably the most fun to battle. But as for a gym leader, I rather liked Claire. Her Kingdra gave me one hell of a challenge, and I found her little tantrum after you beat her rather amusing.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 8, 2009)

Why all the Houndoom hate? Remember the Gold Pokedex entry says the pain from the burns it inflicts never go away. I'd be careful not to anger it.

Koga was awesome 'cuz ninjas > everything (but Houndoom).


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 8, 2009)

It's not Houndoom hate, it's Absol love.

And I have a hard time liking *any* Johto Elite Four member because I battled them 50 Freaking Times to get a lv100 Tyranitar. >:-(


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 8, 2009)

I love Absol too, but Houndoom more. Darks in general are awesome.

Koga is also extra awesome because he was a Leader AND an E4 member. Plus he uses Venomoth. Win for Koga. Yeah, I have a tendency to like NPCs who use my favorites.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 8, 2009)

glitchedgamer said:


> If the Elite Four count, Karen. She is a Dark-type user, my favorite type, and believes in winning with your favorites, not just with the strongest Pokemon, which is something I firmly stand by. Sidney is a dork. Oh, and she has a Houndoom! =D
> 
> Leader-wise, either Morty or Fantina. Ghost Pokemon rule! Fantina may have the edge because she uses a Mismagius, another one of my favorites. Why do they refuse to make a Dark Gym?
> 
> *Can we say which Leaders we hate? Here's mine: WHITNEY AND HER FUCKING MILTANK. I'm playing through Crystal again and just reached Goldenrod. I am dreading that battle.*





Slartibartfast said:


> *Whitney is evil.*





glitchedgamer said:


> Nowadays, Whitney isn't really a problem, but she is still a decent challenge. *I think most of us remember being 7 years old and just being decimated by Miltank.* I plan on just using a Quagsire to absorb Rollout when I battle her in my Crystal replay. Miltank was the first Pokemon I fought with a recovery move, and it pissed me off. That, and my only useable Pokemon was Quilava...freakin' Rollout...
> 
> Can't wait to kick her ass in the 4th Generation...
> 
> And Houndoom >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Absol. Karen wins.





blazheirio889 said:


> *First, I'd like to say that Whitney was pure. Evil.* Especially if your roster consisted of something like Quilava, Bellsprout/Weepinbell, Spinarak, and Noctowl.
> 
> I like Karen, because of the 'use Pokemon you like' thing. Cynthia was probably the most fun to battle. But as for a gym leader, I rather liked Claire. Her Kingdra gave me one hell of a challenge, and I found her little tantrum after you beat her rather amusing.


I found her easy.

Machop is <3333 in this situation.

(You can trade a Drowzee for one in the Goldenrod Mart.)


----------



## Arcanine (Aug 8, 2009)

rock-ground said:


> I found her easy.
> 
> *Machop is <3333 in this situation.
> *
> (You can trade a Drowzee for one in the Goldenrod Mart.)


Duh.

I don't especially love a Gym Leader in particular, but if I have to choose I'd choose Blaine cuz a) the gym "walkthough" actually provides kind of a challenge, instead of just blasting my way through the junior trainers (gah I love that questionary thing), b) he trains Fire-types and c) he has an Arcanine.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 13, 2009)

If Elite Four counts, then definitely Drake. Not only does he use Dragon-types, he's the only major Dragon-trainer that has a good variety of Pokemon, and he has that cool sailor/pirate look.

If I'm forced to pick a gym leader, then Volkner. He's just too cool.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 22, 2009)

Blaziking said:


> For gym leaders, I have to say that Claire is definitely the best, even though she has three of the same Pokemon and is kinda weak, I still like her.


I don't remember there being a gym leader named Claire.


----------



## Minkow (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello final Johto gym leader.


----------



## ClockworkJB (Aug 22, 2009)

Whitney is awesome solely because of this image.


----------



## M&F (Aug 23, 2009)

In the Gym Leader department, I'm in serious doubt between Lt. Surge and Wake Crasher Wake. Both are kickass in their own ways.

As for Elite Fours, I briefly laugh when Agatha gives her opinion about Professor Oak. But, my favorite is Lucian. I just like how he gets fierce without letting his elegance slip.

And on the Karen vs. Sidney debate, I agree with the "win with your favorites speech", but I don't like how easily I swatted through just switching between my Feraligatr and my ass-kicking Hitmonlee (pardon the pun). Sidney, on the other hand, is a fun way to start an Elite 4 challenge. So, regardless of Pokémon, I like him the best.

Also, IMO, Shiftry = Crawdaunt > Houndoom = Absol. Boy, am I going to get flamed. :P


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 23, 2009)

^ Damn straight you are! No one messes with 'Doom!!!! Although Crawdaunt is awesome...Shiftry is "meh." Cut Karen some slack...Her team may have been easy, but their wasn't exactly an abundance of Dark Types back then. Hell, she didn't even use Sneasel.


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 23, 2009)

Slartibartfast said:


> Actually, Absol >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> all other Pokémon.





glitchedgamer said:


> And Houndoom >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Absol. Karen wins.





Male Gardevoir said:


> Also, Absol >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Houndoom, all other opinions denied.


Absol = Houndoom duh. Everyone knows that.


----------



## M&F (Aug 23, 2009)

glitchedgamer said:


> Cut Karen some slack...Her team may have been easy, but their wasn't exactly an abundance of Dark Types back then. Hell, she didn't even use Sneasel.


Which would make her an easy candidate for an Elite four in any position but the fourth, from which I expect some degree of challenge. I even typically have a harder time with Lucian than I do with Cynthia, both in D/P and Platinum.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 23, 2009)

Maybe they just though it would be hard since this was really the first time you had to face a Dark trainer, and that back in 2000 people didn't know how to handle the new type. I don't know...


----------



## M&F (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, you have a point. She could work as a surprise attacker.

And maybe it's just a coincidence or something that I had just the two right things to beat her.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 23, 2009)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Well, you have a point. She could work as a surprise attacker.
> 
> And maybe it's just a coincidence or something that I had just the two right things to beat her.


I sure as hell didn't know Dark was weak to Fighting when I was 7 O_o. Then again, I just ran through the E4 with my grossly overleveled Typhlosion my first time anyway.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 24, 2009)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Which would make her an easy candidate for an Elite four in any position but the fourth, from which I expect some degree of challenge. I even typically have a harder time with Lucian than I do with Cynthia, both in D/P and Platinum.


Lucian was one of the easiest in D/P, followed by Flint.

I think the reason Karen's last is because of both the fact that Dark types are new and rarely anyone knew of the weaknesses, and that only 3 of her Pokemon are Dark and even then Murkrow counters both weaknesses.

Not to mention the former presence of Psychic types as invincible back in Gen. I.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 24, 2009)

Aobaru said:


> Absol = Houndoom duh. Everyone knows that.


Absol is laaame.

I mean, look at it. It's a white cat... with a SCYTHE ON IT'S HEAD! I fail to see how it in any way is better than Houndoom.

Sableye is the coolest Dark type.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 24, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Not to mention the former presence of Psychic types as invincible back in Gen. I.


Yeah, my Espeon in Crystal could singlehandedly own the first three Crystal E4 members, but of course not Karen (well except for her Vileplume).


----------



## M&F (Aug 24, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Lucian was one of the easiest in D/P, followed by Flint.
> 
> I think the reason Karen's last is because of both the fact that Dark types are new and rarely anyone knew of the weaknesses, and that only 3 of her Pokemon are Dark and even then Murkrow counters both weaknesses.
> 
> Not to mention the former presence of Psychic types as invincible back in Gen. I.


Well, in D/P, I didn't start with Infernape or catch a Ponyta, so defeating that damn Bronzong was difficult. And, to be honest, the easiest one for me in D/P was Cynthia; sweeping her whole team with a DD Gyarados was just a matter of whether the Garchomp's Stone Edge connected or not.

And, I guess you have a point about Karen. As I said, maybe I only found her that easy because I happened to have two things that represented major threats to her team.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 24, 2009)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Well, in D/P, I didn't start with Infernape or catch a Ponyta, so defeating that damn Bronzong was difficult.


Does it have Levitate?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 24, 2009)

Leafpool said:


> Does it have Levitate?


Yes.

I had to play sudden death with it with Blaziken; Psychic or Flamethrower, whichever went first won the whole match.


----------



## M&F (Aug 25, 2009)

I tried to check if it had Heat Proof, too, by Earthquaking with the Torterra I chose over an Infernape. But it was in vain.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 25, 2009)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I tried to check if it had Heat Proof, too, by Earthquaking with the Torterra I chose over an Infernape. But it was in vain.


It has Levitate; Blaziken was always against it and Flamethrower the move.


----------

